# Simplicity Regent 22/44 v. 18/38



## beckley

Hi,

My dealer is offering the Regent 22/44 (Briggs & Stratton V-Twin)for 2399 or the 18/38 (Kohler Courage single cylinder) for 1799. I mow just under an acre and one section has considerable slope (Pittsburgh). For that reason, I've ruled out zero turn tractors. I'm replacing a Troy-Bilt that lasted only seven years or so and was overly problematic (16hp Kohler engine). I've looked at numerous tractors and the Simplicity appear to be of general better quality for the price. Any suggestions regarding other mowers to consider (I'm trying to avoid the low end Big Box retailers)? How is this pricing? Any recommendations on the V-Twin B&S versus the Kohler?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

hi and welcome beckley to TF. I am a moderator in the lawn tractor section. I can help you make a good choice today. First I have my very own simplicity regent. I have a commercial grade V-TWIN 18 Horse power Briggs and Stratton Vanguard. The engine is set up with a quiet/silenced muffler which is very very quiet for it's size, and isn't going to make neighbors insane. The regent features a tufftorq hydrostatic tranny which will do more than get any job done. The tractor is fully equipped with the following features: Electronic PTO (Power Take Off) switch (pull the switch outwards and cutting deck engages), back-up safety switch (ask dealer about this), rollers for striping lawns on the deck, a fast removing quick hitch system so you can remove and clean/sharpen your mowing deck, optional rear floating axle for safer hill climbing and better traction, differential in the tranny that finds traction, headlights (pretty powerfull if you want to see at night  ), cruise control (optional), 14 inch steering radius, and a parking brake. There is a lot more features to this model. But the Regent, I love my Regent and I believe you should buy the one with the Briggs 2 cylinder engine. The lawn looks really good after i cut with my 38'' mower. There is a mulching kit also for around 180-200+ dollars. I highly recommend it for leafs and such.


----------



## chrpmaster

If you want a new tractor mainly to mow with I think you are on the right track. I used to have a Simplicity lawn tractor and it mowed great. It had a 12.5 hp Vtwin engine with a 38" deck and was very powerful. I added the power vac to it (which was belt driven off the mower deck) and the engine still had plenty of power even with a trailer on the back. As I recall I needed more traction on one hill I had to mow but it was small enough I just used a push mower. You may need to upgrade the tires to super lugs and/or add wheel weights or fill the tires to handle your hills.

As far as the Briggs vrs Kohler I think you can get very strong arguments on both side. I have found that unless there was a design flaw in the engine most engines would work for a very long time with proper maintenance. Even on cheaper mowers the engines normally outlive the rest of the tractor. 

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

good point andy, wheel weights would be a good additive along with some bigger tires. I heard if you can back up the hill, it is safe to ride on it, well with what andy said, i think you may be able to back up any hill, just remember to lean toward the top side of the hill when driving. I may want to get a turbo-vac system so i can bag those leafs and put them in the compost pile so i can lay it on my front lawn next year.


----------



## cjett

I bought my Regent 20/38 at the end of July and I'm very happy with it. I think the twin cylinder Briggs is much smother and a little quieter than the Kohler, run them side by side if you can. I'm also amazed at how little fuel it uses, I was expecting it to use more but that was still not going to effect my decision. You also get the hour meter and 12 volt outlet with the twin cylinder. The hour meter is almost worth the price difference to me to keep up with the maintenance.

I also bought the mulch kit at the time of purchase and was installed by the dealer for $149.00, not bad. Mulching my lawn leaves no trace of clippings at all. the free floating deck cuts extremely nice and doesn't leave any uncut strips. I've had my deck off a couple of times and it looks like it would be very easy to add the mulch kit yourself later if you wanted. Just a chute cover and a shroud that bolts around one edge of the deck. And the deck, if you read and follow all the directions in the manual you can take the quick hitch deck off and on in about two minutes each, very easy.

And if you happen to like the stripes it leaves on your lawn, that is just an added bonus.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

me too, fuel is great, there is no sign of leaves in my lawn  SIMPLICITY FTW


----------



## beckley

*Thanks to all*

In light of the excellent input from all of you, I'm now expecting to purchase the 22/44 in lieu of the 18/38. Does anyone have a perspective on the pricing? I will need to get the rear bagger (2 or 3?) and the mulch kit (probably to be installed next Spring as I'll need the bagger to pick up leaves this Fall). Again - thanks. Additional perspective on pricing would be appreciated.


----------



## beckley

*Bought th 20/38*

My thanks to everyone again. Today we purchased the Regent 38" with the 20hp twin B&S. We will get it next Tuesday.

Tom


----------



## cjett

I think you will be very pleased with that Regent. Did you opt for the mulch kit?

Keep an eye on your hour meter and be sure to change your oil and filter at the proper break in period, between 5 and 10 hours I think. Mine is at a little over 6 hours now and I'm putting in 5w-30 synthetic and a Napa Gold filter today.

Good luck with your new Regent and come back and let us know what you think.


----------



## beckley

*Follow Up Questions*

A couple of points:

1. I bought the bagger now and intend to pick up the mulch kit next Spring due to the Fall leaf season. 

2. I will not get sufficient hours on the engine by this Fall, so I will probably wait to change it next Spring. Out of curiosity, which filter does it take and how much at Napa? Also, how many quarts of oil (why synthetic)? Sorry, I don't have any manuals yet. 

3. I'm thinking about getting a plug aerator attachment. Any recommendations?

Thanks again. This is an excellent forum.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

hey nice buy, dont forget to check the oil every time a new 20 horse costs around 1500 dollars. I have a mulch kit, it works really good. I have to run, talk later. Good buy.


----------



## cjett

The filter I got from Napa was part number 7035 and it cost $6.15 with tax. This filter is actually made by Wix and is a good quality filter.

The B&S manual calls for 64oz. of oil with the engine with a spin on oil filter. I went with synthetic because B&S recommends it for all temperature ranges. I plan to use a snow plow on mine this winter and I would have needed to change the oil anyway for the cold weather and then change it again back to 30 weight in the spring, so it just made since to use the synthetic for me. I think I would still use it even if I didn't plan on using the tractor in the winter months. The most important thing is to do the initial break in oil change and then keep up with regular oil and air filter changes as required in the manual, regardless of which type oil you use, and your engine should last many years.

I'm also keeping an eye out for a decent plug aerator so if you find a good price on one keep us informed.

Have you had a chance to use the mower yet? First thoughts, if so.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

overlap the mowed line in your grass with your half of your front tire on the fresh cut spot and the other half on the not yet cut spot. You will get a very sexy stripe on your lawn. VERY NICE!


----------



## beckley

*Gator Blades*

Will try the striping this weekend.

One of the mechanics at the dealer indicated Gator blades can be used for mulching. He said to change only the blades using no baffles (and let the mulched grass exit through the slide chute). Does anyone use Gator blades with their Simplicity in this manner? It would be a lot cheaper than buying the expensive mulch kit.

Thanks.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

i use factory kit mulch blades. they do really good. Gator blades are good too.


----------



## Simpleprestige

If someone could give some input on the gator blades I would probably be interested to because I would like to chop up the leaves even further and I REFUSE to spend $1200 on a bagger


----------



## JTCZJ

*gator blades*

Quote" Gator Blades 
Will try the striping this weekend.

One of the mechanics at the dealer indicated Gator blades can be used for mulching. He said to change only the blades using no baffles (and let the mulched grass exit through the slide chute). 

Does anyone use Gator blades with their Simplicity in this manner? It would be a lot cheaper than buying the expensive mulch kit.

Thanks."" 


Beckley, 

Don't know if you're still around, but I'm doing just that. I have found the gator blades do not leave as nice a cut as the factory blades did. 
I'm not sure if I'm going to pony up the 180 bucks or so for a mulching kit or not. One dealer suggested taking an old aluminum car tag and bolting it over the discharge chute and see how i like it before purchasing a mulching kit. 
It's a catch 22. I'm not fond of side discharge because you can only cut toward the inside, in order to keep clippings out of your mulch and flower beds,sidewalk etc. Plus you're always cutting the same direction, or you have to go over it in reverse to change stripe pattern. The other issue is you can only cut close to obstacles with the left side of the deck, or non discharge side, versus both if you have the mulching kit. 

Think I'll continue to do some research on this board before I do anything. Also, think I'll be putting my orginal blades back on. 

jt


----------

